
Got: An alternative Git-compatible version control system - bulibuta
https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-ports-cvs&m=156535487221501&w=2
======
notaplumber
Here's the project website:
[https://gameoftrees.org/](https://gameoftrees.org/)

